# Corsair service experience?



## shaiban001 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi All,
I am planning to buy Corsair VS450 450 Watts PSU. Anybody had experience with Corsair service? Somebody told me that I have to ship the product to out of country at my own expense  
iBall is very good in that. They just verify and give replacement at the same time.

Thanks.


----------



## funskar (Nov 15, 2012)

Best of all..
Ossum


----------



## shaiban001 (Nov 15, 2012)

funskar said:


> Best of all..
> Ossum



I am asking about service experience? I tried to register the RMA against this product but it is not listed in product list!!! Should we buy this product or not?


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 15, 2012)

I think, you don't need to Ship it out of India for RMA if you bought it in India.


----------



## shaiban001 (Nov 15, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> I think, you don't need to Ship it out of India for RMA if you bought it in India.


Then where? I don't want to be trapped with the service. I agree with Corsair recommendation but service also matters a lot.


----------



## chethanr (Nov 15, 2012)

I bought Corsair CX 430  4 month ago and now it stopped working. Smoke like PC is on fire. I contacted thier support via email and told them that I am located in india and how I can get the service. This is what they have to say(Casual and irresponsible reply) I seriously doubt their reputation. :::




Dear Chethan,



Thank you for contacting Corsair Customer Service.



The closest shipping hub from your location is in Hong Kong. As per the Corsair Warranty, customers are required to pay shipping and handling charges, as well as any applicable tariffs, duties, taxes and fees necessary to convey the defective item back to Corsair for replacement or exchange.  Corsair pays for the replaced item’s outbound shipping to you.  We recommend shipping your item via the most economical method which provides a tracking number, as Corsair is not responsible for any lost or misdirected shipments.  You may be required to pay shipping and handling charges, as well as any applicable tariffs, duties, taxes, or other fees.Cor



Please feel free to contact us with any further questions or concerns.

Thank you for choosing Corsair.



Regards,

Justin G.

Customer Service Representative

Corsair

Corsair

It would cost me more than 1K to ship this **** from my place to Hong Kong and I really don't know if it will reach them and they will send a replacement. So never buy Corsair. If it dosn't work, you just have to through it.

Oh god! I just found that it will cost more than this product itself to ship it. So my advice never buy Corsair products. Spread the word!


----------



## shaiban001 (Nov 15, 2012)

Will anybody favoring this corsair brand reply now? If this product doesn't has service in India then it is total waste.


----------



## funskar (Nov 15, 2012)

Kaizen infoserve handles corsair Rma..

Contact -1800 425 5464

Kaizen Infoserve


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Jan 28, 2013)

shaiban001 said:


> Will anybody favoring this corsair brand reply now? If this product doesn't has service in India then it is total waste.



did you contact kaizen or atleast the place where you bought it from??

corsair has the best ASS i guess you only want "other's not to buy corsair than getting your corsair replaced"


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 29, 2013)

Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> did you contact kaizen or atleast the place where you bought it from??
> 
> corsair has the best ASS i guess you only want "other's not to buy corsair than getting your corsair replaced"



Good necro after 2 months.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jan 29, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Good nacro necro after 2 months.



Fixed!!


----------

